# SnowDogg vs BOSS vs Meyer



## gallihersnow

I've been a member here for a while, but being from the Carolinas we don't get much snow and I've never had much need for a plow. I've since moved into a home where I have a nice long driveway that will need to be cleared at least every couple of years, and I'd like to do so from the comfort of a truck. I would also like to eventually provide service to my commercial landscape clients as well, but at this time have no commercial snow clients, so I've posted this in the homeowner forum.

The truck I will be using is a 2013 Chevy 2500HD regular cab. I'd like to run a 8' or 8'6" straight blade, I don't feel that I need a V. I have decent dealer support for Meyer, BOSS and SnowDogg. We also have a Hiniker dealer local, but nobody seems to run them. There is a Fisher dealer in Charlotte, but that's a long ride for me.

I know this is probably going to turn into a pissing match, but I'd like some honest info on what y'all feel is the best value, notice I said value; not what is the cheapest. I don't want junk. I want something that is going to last if I take care of it. I also want something that can hold up to commercial use if needed.

Thanks for your help. :waving:


----------



## Camden

Of all the brands you mentioned here's how I'd rank them:

1. Hiniker
2. Fisher
3. SnowDogg
4. Meyer
5. (I would consider shoveling)
6. Boss


----------



## Rick547

Their is not a bad plow among the group. It all comes down to personal preference and dealer and manufacture support.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Boss, I own two V's never failed me.

I have a fairly new Fisher straight blade on a backup truck but from my experience I'd buy a new Boss over the Fisher.


----------



## gallihersnow

CAT, what exactly do you like about BOSS that would make you recommend them over Fisher?

Camden, same question. What do you like about Hiniker?


----------



## Meezer

OP,

Given what your options are Meyer, BOSS, SnowDogg & Hiniker the choice is an easy one:

Hiniker. I highly recommend a Hiniker C-Plow


----------



## ggb6259

North Carolina, plow a few times a year and may expand to customers. 

Boss recommends a 7'6" plow from their lineup for your truck. 
Meyer has three choices from 820lb up to 855lb. All 8'ers.

Snowdogg has a boat load of options.

If cost is a big concern the Doggs should be less money or more options for the same cost. You get the stainless moldboard. 

I would lean towards a VMD or the TE80. Trip edge is nice verses the full trip models. V Dogs are all in the 700+ range.... 

Mounting is easier than rumored and you have personal help here in the form of Scott mooresman on the dogg board. 

I am very happy with my MD....


----------



## CAT 245ME

gallihersnow;1907955 said:


> CAT, what exactly do you like about BOSS that would make you recommend them over Fisher?
> 
> Camden, same question. What do you like about Hiniker?


I prefer the Boss smart hitch attachment system, simple wiring harness, direct lift and large joystick controller vs Fisher's setup. When I purchased my first V, I was looking at purchasing a new Fisher V a few years ago, a friend of mine who owns 17 3/4 ton plow trucks with Fisher, Boss & Meyer/Diamond plows and has been trained to service and repair plows for all three brands (he does work on plows for dealers) told me "If you want to purchase a plow that will give you the least amount of trouble, by a Boss, they have the simplest wiring harness on the market and are the easiest to trouble shoot if there is a problem"

So with his advise, I purchased my first Boss plow a few years ago, an 8'2" poly V that has never been down once in a storm. I now own two Boss V's, the second one like the first, no issues.

I will say this though, after a storm when you drive by the Fisher dealer here, there is always plows dropped off in need of work after a storm, go by the Boss dealer and you don't see a one. A good friend of mine who would own nothing but Fisher for the past four decades just purchased his very first Boss, and he is very proud of it.Thumbs Up


----------



## Pit Crew

Yo asked for the best value. For what you`ll get,the cost, and as often as you will use it. The only answer would be Snowdogg. Don`t forget guys,he lives in NC


----------



## Superior L & L

If you got real snow I'd be all about the boss. But since you are only going to probably use it once or twice every couple years id probably go with snow dog. They are not as expensive as the other plows but will do a fine job based on the amount of snow u get


----------



## kimber750

Would have to say Boss, that hurt to say. Since Fisher is not an option you offered. I also like Meyer for one reason, look at all the old azz Meyer plows running around, very simple to work on. Just don't know enough about the new Meyer plows and I don't like MDII mount system. IMO Boss hydraulics are a pain to work on, you cant get to anything without taking 3 other parts off first. Also I hate the Boss joystick. I got nothing against snowdogg other than Buyers, if their plow support is anything like their spreader support I would never recommend them. Everything seems to always be on back order.


----------



## Pit Crew

Superior L & L;1908172 said:


> If you got real snow I'd be all about the boss. But since you are only going to probably use it once or twice every couple years id probably go with snow dog. They are not as expensive as the other plows but will do a fine job based on the amount of snow u get


Exactly


----------



## Camden

gallihersnow;1907955 said:


> Camden, same question. What do you like about Hiniker?


They're well built plows. Easy to hook up, easy to work on. A couple years ago one of my subs was plowing in an unfamiliar lot (this is the reason I don't do one-timers any more) and he ran his Hiniker V plow straight into a curb. The plow didn't budge but his truck was messed up. I was pretty impressed that it could withstand that sort of impact and continue to operate. Hiniker's are manufactured here in Minnesota so I see way more of them around than you probably do.

I wouldn't be afraid to run a Fisher either. Guys on the east coast have been big fans of them for a long time but I have absolutely no experience with them so it's hard to suggest that brand to you.

The one that I can't implore you enough to stay away from is Boss. They're nothing but hype. The only plow that's ever let me down during an event was a Boss. Take a look at the posts in the Repair section of this site and look at how many of the threads are related to Boss plows. It's 50% Boss and then 50% all other manufacturers. That should tell you something. Stay far far away.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Of all the brands you mentioned here's how I'd rank them:

1. Boss. it has lasted 15years and counting, induing harsh MN winters plowing commercial lots
Ill be buying another when the time comes.
(more posts regarding Boss plows, because more people own them)
2. A shovel.
3. Hiniker
4, a B-Seed mark II, with down-pressure 
Then any plow that is not a chain lift


----------



## SnoFarmer

I also have a hiniker, yes they are made in MN.
I consider them a ok plow, not top of the line but a decent plow. I will not be buying another.


----------



## geer hed

As you stated, don't want to start a pissing match. Every year I see someone asking a similar question and they get the same answers. Hiniker, Fisher, Boss. GM, Dodge, Ford, They are all good, until they break! And they allways break when you need them most. Here is what to do. Find some other guys in your area who use these plows, talk to them to find out what kind of service they get from the different dealers. The plows you mentioned in your area are all good plows, it comes down to what kind of service you will get from the dealers when you need it most. Ask the guys in your area, if the plow breaks does the dealer have spare parts readily available, if you have to leave it at the dealers, what kind of turn around does he have. DONT ASK THE DEALERS. They are all always better than the next guy, and of course factor in the price for the amount you will be using it. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## plowguy43

I've personally run plenty of Fisher plows, at my previous job we used a 7'6" Boss Superduty Trip edge (2009 Chevy 2500) and a 7'6" Boss poly (Toyota Tundra), and I currently use a Snowdogg.

The Boss plows worked great, they are simple, easy to hook up and I believe were purchased new in 2009. After those years of use - and abused by inexperienced operators, being used in parking lots far too big for this size of plow - the poly required all new cylinders and A frame. Was cheaper to purchase like this than just the Broken A Frame at the time (Dealer had old stock). The Superduty required new angle cylinders, new motor, A frame re-welded. 

My personal plow needed a hose to be retightened on its second season, and just this season I have a solenoid/valve sticking so I bought 2 from ESI just in case. Other than that nothing. 

That said I don't really put one above the other. I like Stainless plows - remove the skin in the spring and clean/touch up any paint to reduce overall rusting - extends the life of the plow. 

When lined up I guess Boss is easier to mount, but that is personal preference IMO. 

If priced the same I'd buy the Snowdogg - you'll get stainless and a deflector, I'd argue they may be built a little heavier as well (my plow is definitely built heavier than a Boss V). Also, you get the option of wings in the future - they are also stainless and reasonably priced. Boss has wings as well.

I'd also go with trip edge, I just like them better regardless of the plow.


----------



## mercer_me

I like Fisher the best because I have always had good luck with them. There are quite a few Boss plows in my area now and they seam to be just as reliable as Fisher and I would definitely consider buying one. Snow Dogg is beginning to be more popular and from what I hear they are a really good plow. I personally would stay away from Meyer.


----------



## jimbo64

gallihersnow;1907926 said:


> I've been a member here for a while, but being from the Carolinas we don't get much snow and I've never had much need for a plow. I've since moved into a home where I have a nice long driveway that will need to be cleared at least every couple of years, and I'd like to do so from the comfort of a truck. I would also like to eventually provide service to my commercial landscape clients as well, but at this time have no commercial snow clients, so I've posted this in the homeowner forum.
> 
> The truck I will be using is a 2013 Chevy 2500HD regular cab. I'd like to run a 8' or 8'6" straight blade, I don't feel that I need a V. I have decent dealer support for Meyer, BOSS and SnowDogg. We also have a Hiniker dealer local, but nobody seems to run them. There is a Fisher dealer in Charlotte, but that's a long ride for me.
> 
> I know this is probably going to turn into a pissing match, but I'd like some honest info on what y'all feel is the best value, notice I said value; not what is the cheapest. I don't want junk. I want something that is going to last if I take care of it. I also want something that can hold up to commercial use if needed.
> 
> Thanks for your help. :waving:


 I don't think you need a V either. Although my preference is Fisher there are an awful lot of Snowdoggs in my area because there is a good and long established dealer. I would think an 8' HD plow with a trip edge would be a good choice.


----------



## gallihersnow

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## mercer_me

jimbo64;1909057 said:


> I don't think you need a V either. Although my preference is Fisher there are an awful lot of Snowdoggs in my area because there is a good and long established dealer. I would think an 8' HD plow with a trip edge would be a good choice.


My uncle had an 8' Boss trip edge and it was just as good as an 8' Fisher. I honestly couldn't pick a winner between the two, they are both great products.


----------



## jimbo64

By the looks of the weather reports for the next few days all we are going to need is a good squeegee and raingear.


----------



## Northman

I see Boss now offers stainless straight plows.

Also I got my first Boss plow before this winter 2nd hand RT3 7.6 straight standard duty. 

IMO it is like caddy version of the plows I have owned so far. 

1.Boss
2.Northman
3.Meyer


So what did you get OP?


----------



## CurbKilla

for where you live I'd go with the SnowwDog . People talk s**t about them but I bought mine brand new and saved 4k over the same in a Boss. If I were in MI or up state NY I would consider a more expensive plow but I as well might push 5 times a year or not at all. I find most of my money comes from spreading, not plowing.


----------



## kimber750

CurbKilla;1933273 said:


> for where you live I'd go with the SnowwDog . People talk s**t about them but I bought mine brand new and saved 4k over the same in a Boss. If I were in MI or up state NY I would consider a more expensive plow but I as well might push 5 times a year or not at all. I find most of my money comes from spreading, not plowing.


What Dogg did you buy that was $4k cheaper than any Boss plow?


----------



## CurbKilla

9.5' v plow. I paid $4300 for it. The same ss setup for a Boss was 8k


----------

